# Neuer Marathon in Bamberg am 17. Mai



## mhu (23. Februar 2009)

------ Weitergeleitete Nachricht
Von: Ritchey Mountainbike Challenge <[email protected]>
Unterhaltung: Presseinfo Ritchey Challenge


*Ritchey Mountainbike Challenge 2009*
*Neues Rennen in der FrÃ¤nkischen Schweiz!*
Mit Ã¼ber 9000 Teilnehmern ist die Ritchey Mountainbike Challenge eine der beliebtesten Marathon Serien. Nach dem Auftakt unter den Palmen von Gran Canaria geht es diesmal in die Weltkulturerbestadt Bamberg, dem neuen Start-/Zielort des FrÃ¤nkische-Schweiz-Mountainbike-Marathons. Der neue Kurs fÃ¼hrt vom Regnitztal hinauf in die FrÃ¤nkische Schweiz und hat trotz der StreckenverkÃ¼rzung zu Saisonbeginn ein ausreichend anspruchsvolles Profil. Der hÃ¶chste Punkt ist der 585 Meter hohe Geisberg. Am Seigelstein (548 m), einer der typischen Felsformationen, bietet sich dem Biker ein traumhaftes Panorama! Nach dem neuen Rennen in Bamberg warten wieder die schÃ¶nsten Marathonstrecken in den NÃ¶rdlichen Kalkalpen auf die Teilnehmer. Die bewÃ¤hrten Veranstaltungen im Tegernseer Tal, in Pfronten, Kirchberg, dem Salzkammergut, Oberammergau und Oberstdorf zÃ¤hlen somit auch 2009 zur Serie und bieten ausreichend Gelegenheit âRennluftâ und MarathonatmosphÃ¤re zu schnuppern. www.mountainbike-challenge.de 

*Saisonkarte powered by Holmenkol *
Der Preis fÃ¼r die Challenge Saisonkarte 2009 wurde um 30 Euro gesenkt! Das Startgeld fÃ¼r alle Marathons in Deutschland und Ãsterreich betrÃ¤gt nur mehr 145 Euro! Als Draufgabe gibt es fÃ¼r die ersten 100 Anmeldungen eine Dose Holmenkol LubeExtreme 250 im Wert von 19,95 Euro gratis!  

*Trans-Germany-Startplatz gewinnen!*
Auch bevor die Serie richtig losgeht, kann man schon einen tollen Preis gewinnen! Unter allen Teilnehmern, die sich bis Ende MÃ¤rz zu einem Marathon der Ritchey Mountainbike Challenge anmelden, wird eine Trans-Germany-Teilnahme verlost!

*TrainingsplÃ¤ne 2009*
FÃ¼r die Saison 2009 gibt es in Zusammenarbeit mit moooove, einem Institut fÃ¼r Leistungsdiagnostik und Trainingssteuerung aus MÃ¼nchen, wieder kostenlose Basis-TrainingsplÃ¤ne zur Vorbereitung auf die Marathons der Ritchey Mountainbike Challenge. Am Tegernsee und in Oberammergau organisiert Andrea Hiller â Trainerin des âmoooove Racing Teamsâ - auch wieder ein Techniktraining. Mehr Infos dazu unter www.moooove.de, [email protected] oder unter 089-75905943.

*Preise*
FÃ¼r die drei besten Damen und Herren gibt es beim Finale schÃ¶ne TrophÃ¤en. Alle Teilnehmer, die mindestens fÃ¼nf Rennen gefahren sind, bekommen ein Set Ãrmlinge und Beinlinge im Design der Serie von Redvil! 

*TerminÃ¼bersicht*
14.03.2009 Gran Canaria (ESP) 
17.05.2009 Bamberg (GER)
07.06.2009 Tegernseer-Tal (GER) 
20.06.2009 Pfronten (GER)  
27.06.2009 Kirchberg (AUT)
18.07.2009 Salzkammergut (AUT)
13.09.2009 Oberammergau (GER)
26.09.2009 Oberstdorf (GER) 

www.mountainbike-challenge.de


*Challenge Sieger 2008*






_Foto: v.l. Jan-Marc Schmitdt, Andreas Strobel, Franz-Josef Kisch_







_Foto: v.l. Barbara Kaltenhauser, Till Claudia, Stefanie Hadraschek_


----------



## ]:-> (23. Februar 2009)

kurz gesagt: der Fränkische Schweiz Marathon ist nun von Hollfeld nach Bamberg umgezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunflowerbiker (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

kennt irgendjemand die Strecke?

Nur Forstautobahn oder sind wenigstens ein paar Singletrails auch dabei?

Grüße SFB


----------



## klaus_winstel (7. Mai 2009)

sunflowerbiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kennt irgendjemand die Strecke?
> 
> ...



Lt. den Angaben 20% Singel Trail, 70% Wald- und Wiesenwege, 10% Asphalt, aber was genaueres würde mich auch intersieren...


----------



## MTBermLuS (11. Mai 2009)

Ja, das Streckenprofil würde mich auch mal interessieren. Aber bei einer 40km Runde bleibt nicht soviel übrig wenn es über Geisberg und Siegelstein geht. War am WE dort unterwegs. Mit RR Hinten verdammt schwer voranzukommen bei dem Wetter zur Zeit.
Zumindest wohl auf den 20% Singletrail wenns berg auf geht. 
Werde wohl mit NN hinten fahren. Sicher ist sicher. Kämpfe eh nur um die hinteren Ränge.
Nur nicht Letzter werden.


----------



## Golly (11. Mai 2009)

Hmmm, wer ist die Strecke schon mal gefahren?

Gruß Alex


----------



## MTBermLuS (12. Mai 2009)

Als ich das letzte mal dabei war, war der Start noch bei Hollfeld irgendwo.
Ich kenne die Strecke jetzt nicht genau, gibt ja leider nichts darüber. Verstehe einer mal warum nicht.

Meine Vermutung: Von Bamberg gestartet geht es die ersten 20km mehr hoch als runter. Vermutlich mit ein paar Schleifen (von den Hauptwegen auf Trails) damit auf den 40km die 800hm erreicht werden.  Nach Geisberg und dann Seigelstein? Siegelstein" egal, dürfte es bis Bamberg eigentlich nur Berg ab gehen. Vielleicht ganz gut so, "erholt" man sich etwas für die zweite Runde wenn es erst mal wieder hoch geht. Wird wohl eine recht schnelle Strecke, die schnellen fahren auf jeden Fall unter 4 Std.


----------



## UAD (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

Also ich bin die Strecke am 26.04. mal gefahren, allerdings die Route, die damals noch aktuell war. Seit letzter Woche gab es da wieder einige Änderungen.

Der Start ist in Litzendorf und nicht wie ursprünglich vorgesehen in Bamberg.

Ich habe mal aus meinen GPS-Aufzeichnungen und den letzten Änderungen ein hoffentlich repräsentatives Höhenprofil erstellt.

Es geht nach dem Start relativ schnell steil hoch und sobald man im Wald ist, ist der Boden ziemlich tief, teilweise sogar schlammig gewesen. Danach ging's hauptsächlich auf Schotter und Teer dahin. Die neue Schleife bergauf ab km 19 bin ich nicht gefahren.
Der Streckenabschnitt im Westen, wo es vorher sehr schön flach mitten durch den Wald über Stock und Stein ging, ist wohl (leider) auch etwas entschärft worden. 
Mit der zusätzlichen Schleife sollte dann die angegebene Streckenlänge von 40km und die 800 Hm ungefähr passen.
Den 20% Singletrailanteil finde ich allerdings etwas übertrieben.

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## MTBermLuS (12. Mai 2009)

Ok dann doch Start in Litzendorf. Wenn du sagst im Wald wird er Boden schnell tief und es geht gleich Berg auf, dann wohl am Sängerehrenmal vorbei hoch in den Wald nehme ich an. Da ist es echt schlammig. Wenn es jetzt noch ein paar Tage regnet erst recht. Vorallem wenn da schon mal 300 Mann/Frau durch sind.

Welchen Reifen fahrt ihr am HR für die 80km? Kann mich nicht entscheiden.


----------



## klaus_winstel (12. Mai 2009)

Hm, das Höhenprofil auf der Homepage sieht anders aus - aber die Strecke würde eigentlich zu dem hier passen...
Litzendorf steht zumindest überall auf der Homepage und im Streckenplan, das müsste schon stimmen. Wieviel % der Strecke sind den Schlammgefährdet? Wegen ein zwei kleineren Stücken würd ich jetzt keinen Schlammreifen aufziehen, wenn der Rest Schotter und Asphalt bzw. griffig genug ist setzt ich eher auf was das gut rollt...


----------



## MTBermLuS (12. Mai 2009)

Wo bitte ist da ein Höhenprofil auf der HP.

Edit: Andere HP.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (12. Mai 2009)

Ich hängs trotzdem mal rein...


----------



## MTBermLuS (12. Mai 2009)

Die Strecke ist ja auch schon dargestellt. Hätte ich das früher gesehen wäre ich am Sa nicht beim Matzenstein rumgeeiert.
Kann mir nur zwei Stellen vorstellen, wenn nicht sogar nur eine, wo man mit z.B. einem RR nicht so gut hochkommt.  Also bleibt er drauf.

Freu mich auf jeden Fall. Erster Marathon wieder sei 3,5 Jahren. Hoffentlich noch viele werden folgen. Dieses Jahr muss ich allerdings bei den Senioren I starten. Man wird älter. 

Was ich nicht mag ist das Gedränge am Anfang auf den ersten km oder an irgendwelchen Engstellen. Die 2te Runde bin ich bestimmt für mich, wie bei letzen mal.  Der Rest war schon da.


----------



## klaus_winstel (12. Mai 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Die Strecke ist ja auch schon dargestellt. Hätte ich das früher gesehen wäre ich am Sa nicht beim Matzenstein rumgeeiert.
> Kann mir nur zwei Stellen vorstellen, wenn nicht sogar nur eine, wo man mit z.B. einem RR nicht so gut hochkommt.  Also bleibt er drauf.



Eben drum - man schießt ja auch nicht mit Kanonen auf Spatzen!


----------



## geradinger (13. Mai 2009)

Gibts eigtl. schon irgendwo eine Startliste?


----------



## klaus_winstel (13. Mai 2009)

Ich hab noch keine gefunden - hab auch schon gesucht, weil ich wissen will ob meine Anmeldung noch geklappt hat...


----------



## mountainbike (14. Mai 2009)

hab auch keine startleriste gefunden 

wer sonst noch infos bezüglich der strecke hat, ich würd mich freuen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (14. Mai 2009)

Kuck doch auf der Homepage des Marathons. Da ist Streckenbeschreibung alles da, die Verpflegungsstationen sind auch gekennzeichnet.

Ich habe auch keine Nachricht bekommen das mein Geld eingegangen ist. Ich finde mich zwar mit Teilnehmer/Challangenummer, aber das habe ich auch schon vor der Überweisung.

Es wird auf jeden Fall verdammt nass. Richtig Schlamm dürfte aber nur an zwei kurzen Stellen sein, einmal hoch und einmal runter.
Hauptsache es bleibt von oben trocken.


----------



## mountainbike (14. Mai 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Kuck doch auf der Homepage des Marathons. Da ist Streckenbeschreibung alles da, die Verpflegungsstationen sind auch gekennzeichnet.
> 
> Ich habe auch keine Nachricht bekommen das mein Geld eingegangen ist. Ich finde mich zwar mit Teilnehmer/Challangenummer, aber das habe ich auch schon vor der Überweisung.
> 
> ...




naja - aber wenn man sich halt net auskennt, dann bringt streckenbeschreibung nicht so viel


----------



## Fabse86 (14. Mai 2009)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass die erste Verpflegungstation schon nach ca 10km kommt?

Die Aufteilung finde ich ja net ganz so gelungen, aber was solls.


----------



## MTBermLuS (14. Mai 2009)

Also für mich sind das eher 18km bis zur Ersten. Das passt schon bis dahin müsste es die meisten Steigungen geben.

Wo ich mir ziemlich sicher bin ist, hier wirds matchig und geht Berg auf.
Grün= Berauf
Rot=Match und Bergauf


----------



## herr.gigs (14. Mai 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Es wird auf jeden Fall verdammt nass.


Warum? Trocknet es nur schlecht ab, regnete es in letzter Zeit heftig oder sind fürs WE Gewitter gemeldet?


----------



## MTBermLuS (14. Mai 2009)

Also regent seit 2 Wochen eigentlich jeden Tag mal, meistens Nachts. Morgen sind noch einmal Gewitter gemeldet und Samstag gelegentlich Schauer. Sonntag wärmer aber bedeckt. 
Und ja, es trocknet stellenweise sehr schlecht ab. Jura halt. Lehm und Steine.
Aber tiefe Stellen wüsste ich eben nur eine mit geschätzen 200m länge. Sonst nass halt.
Zumindest war es letzten Samstag so. Da war ich mal in der Gegend unterwegs. Seitdem hat es aber noch mehr geregnet.


----------



## Fabse86 (14. Mai 2009)

Dann habe ich mich wohl verguckt

Wir haben seit Tagen sehr feuchtes Wetter, deswegen wird es matschig. Das Wochenende sieht aber gar nicht so schlecht aus.


----------



## ]:-> (14. Mai 2009)

Ist das was grün eingezeichnet ist dann Schotterweg?
Wie ist es bergab mit glitschigen Wurzeltrails, oder is da auch eher Schotter im Spiel?

Kann mich immer noch nicht entscheiden, ob meine Larsen TT ausreichen werden oder doch lieber gegen Schlammreifen wechseln ...


[edit] jetzt ist ein anderes Höhenprofil online vom 14.05., sah ich grad:
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=hhenprofilmtbrgbl9tk.gif
Geht gleich steil raus, und hat insges. wohl 2 ernst zu nehmende Anstiege. Am Ende sinds nochmal 10 km leicht Auf und Ab.


----------



## B3ppo (15. Mai 2009)

Es gibt auf der Hp eine Starterliste


----------



## MTBermLuS (15. Mai 2009)

JA hier
http://www.bikemarathon.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=3&Itemid=43

Über 500 Meldungen davon über 200 Langstreckler, da ist ja richtig was los.
In Schneckenlohe waren es mal nur 15 Marathonisti.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotwild Ritter (16. Mai 2009)

Moin,

wie war denn gestern das Wetter in und um Litzendorf? Bei uns (Hammelburg, ca. 100km entfernt im nördlichen Unterfranken) hat es gestern einen kräftigen Schauer gegeben, danach hat es noch längere Zeit leicht geregnet.

Reifentechnisch lasse ich meine Mountain King drauf.


----------



## klaus_winstel (16. Mai 2009)

Rusher schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wie war denn gestern das Wetter in und um Litzendorf? Bei uns (Hammelburg, ca. 100km entfernt im nördlichen Unterfranken) hat es gestern einen kräftigen Schauer gegeben, danach hat es noch längere Zeit leicht geregnet.
> 
> Reifentechnisch lasse ich meine Mountain King drauf.



Dir Vorraussage für heut und morgen sieht aber recht gut aus, vor allem morgen soll es recht warm werden, trocknet bestimmt noch etwas ab...
Mountain King vorn ist sicher OK, hinten wäre er mir zu grob. Ich denk ich fahr hinten SpeedKing vorn entweder RaceKing oder Rocket Ron


----------



## MTBermLuS (16. Mai 2009)

Bin gerade den Großteil der Strecke abgefahren. Nass und Matschig. Zumindest das eine Stück. Der Ralph hinten hatte so seine Problemchen. Nur ob es sich deswegen rentiert Hinten einen NN drauf zu machen weiß ich nicht. Denn der Rest ist nur Waldautobahn.

Die zweite Runde wird auf dem Matchstück wohl kein Vorwärtskommen mehr möglich sein. Wenn da mal 500 Radler durch sind.........aber mit Schieben oder Tragen ist man auch nicht langsamer.

Mein Schaltwerk war total zu, mit Laub und Dreck. Das schon nach 10km.


----------



## herr.gigs (16. Mai 2009)

Nur mal zum Verständnis, dieses derbe Matschloch von dem du es immer hast, kommt gleich am Anfang beider Runden nach knapp 10km?
Gibts da keine Möglichkeit, rechts oder links vorbei? Aber ich trag auch gerne, bleibts Rad auch sauberer


----------



## MTBermLuS (16. Mai 2009)

Ist kein Loch, ein etwas längeres Stück mit Lehm Laub und Wurzeln. Von derb habe ich auch nichts geagt. Recht oder links davon wo mehr Laub liegt oder etwas Wiese ist fährt es ich besser. Aber nachdem da ein paar Hundert Radler durchsind ist das auch weg. Es ist schon fahrbar, aber es wird halt rutschig und der Reifen ist schnell zu. Aber heute scheint fast nur die Sonne. Wenn es heute Nacht nicht regnet wird schon gehen. 
Aber ich bin mir sicher das einige schieben werden. Vielleicht stellenweise auch keine schlechte Idee. Spart Kraft und das Rad ist nicht gleich voll eingesaut.


----------



## ]:-> (16. Mai 2009)

Ist es an den Stellen denn überhaupt breit genug, dass man eine Chace hat zu fahren auch wenn einige Schieben? Wenn das nur schmal ist, dann schiebt man - im Mittelfeld- ja eh unfreiwillig mit oder ohne Matschbereifung.
Im moment weiß ich nur eins: ich schraube die Stollen unter den Schuh...sicher ist siche


----------



## klaus_winstel (16. Mai 2009)

Wetter war heute also gut, für morgen solls noch besser werden. Mit etwas Glück trocknen die freien Stellen ab, ein paar Löcher werden sicher bleiben, aber das ist ja kein Drama, entweder es geht oder man läuft halt kurz, obwohl ich es hasse vom Rad zu gehen, bringt mich irgendwie aus dem Tritt - langsamer ist man meist wirklich nicht.


----------



## MTBermLuS (16. Mai 2009)

*lol* Die Stollen fürn schuhe habe ich mal verloren. Zumindest jeweils einen. Geht schon.
Fahr außerdem eh jetzt mit NN hinten. Den Ralph habe ich mir heute bei der Testfahrt an irgendwas aufgeschnitten. Hatte zwar keinen Platten aber der Mantel ist fast durch.
Ist beim Saubermachen aufgefallen. Auf die Schnelle konnt ich mir den NN von nem Kumpel holen. Wird schon passen. Der Rollwiederstand reißst es nicht raus. Ob Platz 100 oder 105 ist ja wohl egal.

PS: Hatte noch nie einen Transponder an der Kettenstrebe. Irgendwie gefällt mir das nicht. Nehme wohl lieber mal zwei Kabelbinder mit.


----------



## WürfelRadler (17. Mai 2009)

Da die Ergebnisse bisher etwas schwer zu finden sind, hier ein Link

http://www.pflanzl.info/Seiten/Resu...517Bamberg/20090517Litzendorf bei Bamberg.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (17. Mai 2009)

WürfelRadler schrieb:


> Da die Ergebnisse bisher etwas schwer zu finden sind, hier ein Link
> 
> http://www.pflanzl.info/Seiten/Resu...517Bamberg/20090517Litzendorf bei Bamberg.htm



Au perfekt, vielen Dank für den Link, dachte schon die gibts heut nimmer.


----------



## MTBermLuS (17. Mai 2009)

Witzig wars schon. Bissle nervig war bei der zweiten Runde, das alle die fertig waren die Verpflegungstelle blockiert haben und ich ! 2min gebraucht habe bis einer meine Flasche gefüllt hat.  Das macht zwar den Bock nicht fett aber ihr wisst was ich meine.

Die Woche wird wieder Fully gefahren. Hab es die letzten zwei Wochen etwas vernachlässt, das arme Ding.   Musste mich erst noch ans HT gewöhnen.


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (17. Mai 2009)

Hallo ]:->,

bist du jetzt der Stefan oder war der andere der Stefan? Sorry aber hab eure namen wieder vergessen. 
Wollte eigentlich mit euch noch etwas länger quatschen, aber ich bin dann mit meinen Bekannten zu Ihnen nach Hause (auch in der Nähe von Bamberg) gefahren wo ich auch duschen durfte. 

Viele Grüße
Jürgen 

Edith sagt: Die Strecke in Hollfeld letztes Jahr hat mir persönlich besser gefallen.


----------



## mistertom52070 (18. Mai 2009)

War ein ganz nettes Rennen, ich bin nur die 38 km gefahren und fand die Strecke bis auf die beiden Schlammanstiege recht schnell. Trails waren das schon ein bisschen wenig.

Aber das mit der Verpflegungsstation im Ziel war wirklich nichts, das sollte man noch mal überdenken für das nächste Jahr.


----------



## herr.gigs (18. Mai 2009)

Die Zielverpflegung fand ich ganz gut vom Angebot, jedenfalls wesentl. besser als die auf der Strecke. Ach zur Strecke... wo waren die Trails? Ich mag die (fahrtechnische) Herausforderung und das Autobahngebolze gestern war halt nix für mich. Von der typ. Fränkischen Schweiz habe ich auch nicht viel sehen können, leider.

Auch wenns vll. bisher mein bestes Ergebnis war (Top 10 auf der Langstrecke) würde ich nä. Jahr nur wieder teilnehmen, wenns deutlich mehr Trails gibt. Und vll. einen zweiten Klowagen  und getrennte Duschen (wobei ich damit kein Problem hatte....)


----------



## captainbanes (18. Mai 2009)

Ja, eigentlich wars ganz nett, aber so manches war doch nicht so toll:

Abgelaufene Riegel vom letzten Jahr (06/08 und 03/09 abgelaufen) finde ich nicht so toll. Der Magen ist beim Rennen sowieso sehr empfindlich, da sollte man nicht mit der Gesundheit der Fahrer spielen. Das gleiche wie im letzten Jahr, also entweder im nächsten Jahr Selbstversorger machen (der Veranstalter soll sich mal ein Beispiel am Spessart Bike Marathon oder Keiler Bike nehmen). Oder die Startgebühr besser anlegen zB eine schöne Tour machen und abends gut essen gehen.

Die Verpflegungsstationen waren eher mager, bei der ersten hab ich nur nen Becher genommen im Vorbeifahren, dann kam erst nach der ersten Runde wieder eine Verpflegung. Da gabs dann bisschen was zum essen, aber keine Riegel. Becher waren gerade keine gefüllt... Da hätte der Veranstalter gleich sagen sollen "Jungs nehmt genug zum Essen und Trinken mit!"

Die Strecke war nicht anspruchsvoll, eher die Schwierigkeitsstufe die meine Mutter so mit ihrem Trekkingbike fährt. Gut, zweimal Matsch hochwühlen und schieben, der Rest rumheitzen auf Schotter, Spass gemacht hats schon ganz schön, wenn auch nicht anspruchsvoll. Waren auch keine 1600Hm, eher nur 1350Hm.

Hat eigentlich jemand an der Strecke Sanis gesehen? Ich hab nicht so drauf geachtet, aber eigentlich hab ich niemand gesehen. Naja, gab ja keine gefährlichen Abfahrten. Da fallen die immer auf, wenn sie da stehen wo was passieren kann. Oder ich hab sie nicht gesehen, da ich zu schnell war.

Mal sehen ob ich im nächsten Jahr nochmal dabei bin, gibt ja noch mehr Veranstaltungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (18. Mai 2009)

Also vieleicht gehörst du zu denen, die aus versehen ne Abkürzung genommen haben.
Hab auch einen überholt der plötzlich kurz vor dem Ziel vor mir war. Kann mich aber auch getäuscht haben. 
Das gabs ja 2005 auch schon mal. Wenn man sich da auskennt ist das möglich. Ich selbst hätte wohl ca. 3 Abkürzungen fahren können. 
*Da unterstelle ich auch niemandem eine böse Absicht*. Teilweise waren die Bänder ja weggerissen.
Also ich hatte 79km und 1580hm auf dem Tacho. 

Die Verpflegung war echt nicht der Renner.


----------



## ]:-> (18. Mai 2009)

Aus der aufgezeichneten und geglätteten Höhenmesserkurve eines Bekannten kommen 670hm / 39,5 km pro Runde.


----------



## captainbanes (18. Mai 2009)

Ja, nee, verfahren hab ich mich nicht soweit ich weiss, hatte 78km insgesamt und 670Hm pro Runde kommt hin, hatte nach der ersten mal geschaut. Die Höhenmesser haben ja auch Toleranzen, je nach Modell oder auch GPS.


----------



## Matthias247 (19. Mai 2009)

Mein Sigma hat am Ende 79,5km und 1590hm angezeigt. Hat also gepasst. Wobei der Sigma schon immer ne Ecke mehr zählt als andere Tachos.
Aber für mich hats auf jeden Fall gepasst, noch mehr Berg hätte ich sowieso nicht vertragen


----------



## klaus_winstel (19. Mai 2009)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Die Zielverpflegung fand ich ganz gut vom Angebot, jedenfalls wesentl. besser als die auf der Strecke. Ach zur Strecke... wo waren die Trails? Ich mag die (fahrtechnische) Herausforderung und das Autobahngebolze gestern war halt nix für mich. Von der typ. Fränkischen Schweiz habe ich auch nicht viel sehen können, leider.
> 
> Auch wenns vll. bisher mein bestes Ergebnis war (Top 10 auf der Langstrecke) würde ich nä. Jahr nur wieder teilnehmen, wenns deutlich mehr Trails gibt. Und vll. einen zweiten Klowagen  und getrennte Duschen (wobei ich damit kein Problem hatte....)



Ja, das ging mir auch so, ein paar Trails bergab wären schon schön gewesen, und weniger gedrücke in der 2. Hälfte der Strecke...
Das mit den Duschen war verwunderlich aber letztendlich auch egal


----------

